# RASP land nav



## Tiger87 (Apr 28, 2017)

My son is in a current RASP class. He just survived Cole Range - but he only found 11 of the 12 nav points. He says he has the option of recycle to next class, or rest & recovery at an airborne unit. He said failing to find all points is automatic non-graduation. But I've heard of others graduating who didn't find all points. He's maxed out his PFT and his peer and other evaluations should be fine. Thoughts?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 28, 2017)

Not sure on the requirements or how they are evaluated. But I would definitely recycle and give it another go vs going down the road to another unit. A few more week to be in the best Infantry unit in the world vs spending an enlistment disgruntled at a unit you didn't want to be at...

$.02


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 28, 2017)

Take the recycle would be my recommendation. There might be additional training inbetween cycles.

If he is 11B, then he is at a disadvantage as there are always infantry to try their mettle.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 28, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> Take the recycle would be my recommendation. There might be additional training inbetween cycles.
> 
> If he is 11B, then he is at a disadvantage as there are always infantry to try their mettle.



You usually get one more chance?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 29, 2017)

Marine0311 said:


> You usually get one more chance?



I did RIP in '98.  My information is dated, and I haven't asked how they run things now. My own experience back then was untainted by G2 beyond that gained as a 2 week holdover who volunteered to be support detail for Cole Range and associated field festivities, while everyone else did shit back at the barracks. I packed my ruck as per their packing list and hopped on a truck.  Might as well go do something interesting vs getting smoked because someone fell asleep, or endless buffer operations...

I did land nav while the class in session was doing it, except I had a later depart and earlier return time in order to beat them in and still be in time for setting up chow. I started the fires for the quitters to huddle around and comfort their weary bodies while the fires of fortitude visibly flickered and died in their eyes.  I saw the doughnuts and hot chocolate firsthand, but knew on first sight that it was the fruit of a damned tree.

I don't know how they are doing it now, but I remember that you had two chances each at day and night when I went thru. Less points, but multiclicks between points. Lots of room to fuck it up if you didn't pay attention and use intermediate targets plus dead reckoning as necessary...and avoid wildlife to boot. 12 points, especially if you start using point locations as reference points for further navigation.... just as much chance to fuck things up.

Some things, if you showed enough promise otherwise, will get you a recycle shot.  Anyone offered one is a fool not to take it. For some, it is the final test to see if they truly want it...after all, it is a full recycle, you get to redo all the festivities...you sure you want this?

If your son doesn't take the recycle, it will be the most second guessed decision of his life.  He is in no better place to get training, even now as just a candidate.


----------

